# Just starting....



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well here goes nothing, I am starting my 4g tank. My parents said if I enjoy the fish and feed them then I can upgrade to a bigger tank. All the tank has is a pump that makes bubbles. All I need to start it is rocks and fish. So I am going to get two really small fish. Wish me luck!


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

you will need a heater in the tank to.what kind of filter do you have?.you all will enjoy it and hope you will be able to upgrade before to long.any questions just ask.lot of good people here to help you out.good luck


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

A filter? okay. Um I have a light that generates heat? I am going to the pet store today so anything I need?


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

If you really want to have success and grow with this hobby, please listen to the advice you can get here. Many of the folks have years and years of experience and have already made the mistakes that often cause others to give up - fish after fish dying! It's not a cheap hobby, but there's great fun if things are done right.

To start you will need the tank, substrate (gravel), heater, filter (rated for at least twice the tank volume), thermometer, bucket and siphon for water changes (weekly), dechlorinator (PRIME is a good one), a top for the tank (with light is better) to prevent escapes and the API fresh water testing kit.

Tank decor is a personal matter, but to start you can add artificial plants and ornaments, rather than liveplants if you want. If I were using artificial plants I would look for silk ones rather than plastic, but that's personal preference. I actually have live plants.

You should not be adding fish until the tank is cycled and you can read about how to do that on this site. It may take as long as a month. When you are ready for fish, you have to look at their adult size, not just how small they are in the fish store. For such a small tank and as a beginner, I would suggest 3 male fancy guppies and one or two amano shrimp, just to add interest.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Okay thanks Sue I will be sure to create a list of everything you have included. I am sorry for being so stupid it is my fault. This aquarium is temporarily. If I have fun with this one I will be sure to upgrade and continue. But for now this is really just a test to see if I enjoy this hobby.


----------



## Fishypapa (Apr 28, 2013)

Jaybird, excellent suggestions so far though I'd say Sue's suggestion of a filter capable of 2 times the tank size may be a bit overkill especially depending on current. 

For example (and you wouldn't want to spend this much just starting) but I have a Fluval 206 canister filter on a 20 gal tank that works perfectly. 
You can also just build your own filter with simple things and they work well too. Just google DIY AQUARIUM FILTER. 

Anyway good luck and respects to all who posted. Reading this actually prompted me to register here finally! Haha


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks Papa! lol And be sure to welcome yourself in the member introduction! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

It's not being "stupid" to ask questions. I'd say that's being smart.


----------



## Fishypapa (Apr 28, 2013)

SueD said:


> It's not being "stupid" to ask questions. I'd say that's being smart.


Absolutely right Sue! 

Not asking questions=dead fish and wasted money, time, and emotion.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well for now I have two mollies in a 3g? I do not know exactly I am just guessing lol. I know that they are in a two small of a tank, but this is for now... By next weekend I hope to have them in a much bigger tank.


----------



## Fishypapa (Apr 28, 2013)

I've never kept mollies but if I'm not mistaken I believe they prefer slightly brackish water. Anyone else know? If so put a bit of aquarium salt in their tank.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

I am sorta worried I heard about the brackish thing, but they live in freshwater in the wild. So I mean idk? lol But seriously I just read that mollies are really sensitive to water. I hope they last longer...


----------



## Fishypapa (Apr 28, 2013)

About Mollies needing aquarium salt:
These pages/video may have some information to help but as with everything else online, take it with a grain of "salt" haha

The truth about mollies:Ã‚Â*Among the most popular aquarium fish, theyre also among the most misunderstood

Brackish Fish: Brackish Water Fish for Brackish Aquariums and Tanks

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqkB8Ft1iXs

FishProfiles.com - Sailfin molly

http://www.myaquariumclub.com/aquarium-salt-my-molly-ate-some-4688417.html


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you so much Papa! I need to check my ph! I feel better after reading that article.


----------



## Fishypapa (Apr 28, 2013)

My pleasure. Hope it helps some. Any other questions just ask. Either I'll know the answer already, be able to find it, or gracefully dodge it! haha


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

For a beginner it is not good to start with too small aquarium. The influences by any overfeeding are very strong. Some have thereby lost the desire again. It's harder to maintain the quality of water than in a larger aquarium. Who can arrange it with the domestic relationships should start with 100 liters. But also 60l is enough. You have more choice, which may take plants and fish you.
good luck


----------

